# Shoe thrown at Hillary Clinton during Vegas speech



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Shoe thrown at Hillary Clinton during Vegas speech*

Published April 10, 2014
Associated Press
Facebook756 Twitter299 Gplus0








LAS VEGAS - A woman was taken into federal custody Thursday after throwing a shoe at Hillary Clinton as the former Secretary of State began a Las Vegas convention keynote speech.
The incident happened moments after Clinton took the stage before an Institute of Scrap Recycling Industries meeting at the Mandalay Bay resort.

Clinton ducked, and she did not appear to be hit by the object. She then joked about it.
"Is that somebody throwing something at me? Is that part of Cirque de Soleil?" Clinton quipped.
Many in the audience of more than 1,000 people in a large ballroom laughed and applauded as Clinton resumed her speech.
"My goodness, I didn't know that solid waste management was so controversial," Clinton said. "Thank goodness she didn't play softball like I did."

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...linton-during-vegas-speech/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## FourInchFury (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

Solid waste management isn't controversial. Leaving four Americans to die in Benghazi however, IS!


----------

